# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Oscillatoria y Mougeotia.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches amigo de lo micro, os presento dos microalgas encontradas en una muestra de agua recogida en un charco en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla.
Oscillatoria ya hemos tenido otras ocasiones de observar, Mougeotia también la hemos podido observar en alguna ocasión pero realmente difícil ha sido identificarla.







Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## santy

Desde luego, en este foro cuando no ves una fotos preciosas de ríos y embalses, ves otras curiosísimas como estas, y encima te las explican así, pues que más se puede pedir.
Muchas gracias, y un saludo a todos.

----------

